# HOW TO: Set up two nvidia clients



## SparkyJJO (Apr 7, 2009)

I saw that you guys have a how-to for setting up a single GPU client but nothing (that I saw anyway) for multiple.  I was frustrated with homework at 2:45 in the morning so I thought I'd type this up 

Any questions or corrections, let me know and I'll address them.

*Notes:*
I based this off using the systray client, however setup should be similar for the console.

You must turn SLI to OFF for this to work.  You can leave the bridges connected, just be sure SLI is OFF in the control center.

You will need to extend your desktop to the second card (and third and fourth etc) in order to activate the card to fold on it.  XP users can just extend, Vista users need DUMMY PLUGS on each card to extend the desktop as shown HERE.  Downside is your mouse pointer can run away on you, but if it does, just drag your mouse to the left until it reappears 

Sometimes, the GPU IDs and the actual cards get confused in software, i.e. gpu 0 ends up being the second card and gpu 1 ends up being the first card (this happened to me).  Cause is unknown but it doesn't hurt anything.  Just confusing is all.

*1. DOWNLOAD*
GPU2 systray client, I used the standard one not the "special" nvidia one since you should leave the viewer closed anyway!  Slows stuff down 
http://folding.stanford.edu/English/DownloadWinOther

*2. INSTALL*
just follow the directions.  Not too hard here 

*3. DUPLICATE*
*For XP:* Go to *C:\Documents and Settings\<username>\Application Data* and make a second copy of the *Folding@Home-gpu* folder and call it *Folding@home-gpu-1*

*For VISTA:* Go to *C:\Users\<username>\AppData\Roaming* and make a second copy of the *Folding@Home-gpu* folder and call it *Folding@home-gpu-1*

*4. CREATE SHORTCUTS*
Ignore the shortcut that the installer made in your start menu.  Create a new shortcut on your desktop (or wherever you prefer) using THIS INFO:

*For XP:*
TARGET (Include everything in bold): *"C:\Program Files\Folding@home\Folding@home-gpu\Folding@home.exe" -gpu 0*
START IN (include everything in bold): *"C:\Documents and Settings\username\Application Data\Folding@home-gpu"*

*For VISTA:*
TARGET (Include everything in bold): *"C:\Program Files\Folding@home\Folding@home-gpu\Folding@home.exe" -gpu 0* note Vista x64 users: Program Files will be Program Files (x86)
START IN (include everything in bold): *"C:\Users\username\AppData\Folding@home-gpu"*

Repeat for the second client, except change the TARGET to have *-gpu 1* on the end and START IN to have -1 on the end, like so: In XP *"C:\Documents and Settings\username\Application Data\Folding@home-gpu-1"* or in VISTA *"C:\Users\username\AppData\Folding@home-gpu-1"*

*5. CONFIGURE*
Start the shortcut for your first client.  It will display a control panel. 
Put in your F@H username, team number, and (if you have one) passkey.
Go to the advanced tab, make sure the machine ID is set to 1, UNLESS you have a CPU client (i.e. SMP) on your CPU.  In which case, use the next available ID number (probably 2 if you are running just one CPU client).  I suggest setting priority to "slightly higher" as well.  CPU usage percent should be all the way up for max performance, note that it probably will not use more than a few percent if any in actual usage.  Hit OK, your first client should be running.

Start the second client.  Set your username, team number, etc... everything the same as the first client EXCEPT set the machine ID to the next ID number.

Voila!  Both should be working now.  Good job 

*6. MONITORING*
To monitor the GPU clients in FAHmon, point FAHmon to the START IN folders of the clients.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 7, 2009)

Yup pretty much the same way for the console, good write up. Careful with the spaces with the -gpu tags as it will reject it (easy fix nonetheless) 

Buck Nasty-can we get this stickied?


----------



## SparkyJJO (Apr 7, 2009)

Oh shoot I was doing it from memory - is it supposed to be -gpu0 not -gpu 0?  *EDIT* Checked and I have it right.


----------



## crtecha (Apr 7, 2009)

great article sparky subscribed


----------



## alphadog0309 (May 8, 2009)

quick question.... say i didn't want to turn sli off, should the single version work with my system still???


----------



## Papahyooie (Aug 3, 2009)

Can someone write up a little more detail for the console client? I cant see how its the same as these folders are not created by the console client. Its all in its own self-contained folder. I tried naming them all using the how-to's configuration, but they still all point to the same gpu and blue screen when I try to run more than one. (reason i know they all still point to the same gpu is because both (and all three as well when i tried 3 of them) folders will work to run the same gpu when there is only one gpu present, obviously only one at a time though.


----------



## goldfries (Aug 6, 2009)

Papahyooie said:


> Can someone write up a little more detail for the console client?



I'll try to get it done for you. 

I run console clients using both cores on the GTX295. it should work the same.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 8, 2009)

have you set the *gpu-0* and *gpu-1* flags in the shortcut properties? These flags tell the client what GPU to run on.


----------



## Papahyooie (Aug 8, 2009)

I couldnt get the shortcuts to work atall. I tried naming the exe's as such as well but to no avail. What should the "start in" be? Just the root folder?


----------



## goldfries (Aug 8, 2009)

for the GTX295, I had to disable multi-GPU and extend the desktop for it to work.


----------



## bogmali (Aug 8, 2009)

Papahyooie said:


> What should the "start in" be? Just the root folder?



Once you've created your shortcuts, you should not have to mess with the "start in" directory, as shown by Buck the "target" box is where you need to edit it and add the "-gpu" flag.


----------



## bogmali (Aug 8, 2009)

goldfries said:


> for the GTX295, I had to disable multi-GPU and extend the desktop for it to work.




Correct and that would be the only way to get the 2 cores folding. Be careful and be prepared to get "UNSTABLE MACHINE" errors once you start folding with 2 cores using DVI and dummy plugs. It will only work if you use the HDMI output as the primary and the 2nd DVI as secondary core


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 8, 2009)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=850811&postcount=1440

win7 and xp dont need dongles only vista because the other 2 os's can run more than 1 display driver...also you wouldnt need to disable sli for xp or 7 iv gotten it to work without doing that. this post is so you can add info as you see fit. good idea good guide.


----------



## Papahyooie (Aug 8, 2009)

Hm. I tried that, and I tried changing the start in directory to what the tutorial said (which obviously didnt work because those folders dont exist) anyway niether way seemed to work, they still pointed to the same gpu. Gonna try it again right now. Wish me luck, this darn rig needs it... got all my nice folding/crunching hardware finally (thanks bogmali  ) and it hasnt worked right yet...


----------



## goldfries (Aug 8, 2009)

the annoyance i face is that sometimes it just refuse to extend desktop. Usually a reboot solves it. First output with DVI  and 2nd with dongle. 

I've stopped folding with it. After about 2 month or more of using it, i got tired with the noise and heat it did for my office. . . . . Ok well my gaming rig it is. 

aside from the above points. I also have seperate folder for each GPU console client. Both also have the flag. Will printscreen later when i'm home.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 8, 2009)

Papahyooie said:


> I couldnt get the shortcuts to work atall. I tried naming the exe's as such as well but to no avail. What should the "start in" be? Just the root folder?


you must create 2 *separate* folders (named gpu-0 and gpu-1) for the start-in. Then un-zip the client into each of those folders. Create a shortcut for the executable *in each folder *and move it to the desktop, then you want to re-name and change the properties of both shortcuts(to -gpu 0 and -gpu 1). What kind of errors are you getting?


----------



## Papahyooie (Aug 8, 2009)

I'll give it another whirl today. The error im getting was that when i tried to run more than one client it would hang forever then blue-screen. Then while I researched it i realized that all the shortcuts were still pointing to the one card because when i removed all but one card, both folders would still start the one card folding, whereas it should tell me I needed to upgrade my gpu driver, blah blah (or i expect something similar with the console client, thats what it did for the tray client.)


----------



## goldfries (Aug 9, 2009)

as mentioned, here's a screenie of my F@H 2-GPU client setup.


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 2, 2009)

Got a problem with Windows 7 7127.

I don't have any "F@H" folders in "C:\Users\MoonPig\AppData\Roaming"

Here's a screenshot:


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 2, 2009)

What data / items are you looking for? I can't think of any client of mine having a folder in roaming either.


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 2, 2009)

Im going by the OP.

Tbh, if anyone fancies setting it up for me, im more than happy for them to use Teamviewer and do it 

Let me know.

Otherwise, if someone can help me with setting up two clients on Windows 7, thanks.


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 2, 2009)

Ah, I think it installs to roaming when you say install for everyone on this computer (I think, I can't remember for the life of me). Check for it in 'Local' or the third folder there.


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 2, 2009)

I didn't have the choice to 'install for everyone'. Im using the console version...

Edit:

Ahhh.... 

I have a folder on my desktop with all the same files as other peoples 'Roaming' ones.

Lets see if i can make this work.


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 2, 2009)

Ah, the console version just extracts right? I was thinking there was a reason why I've never had folding files anywhere near AppData.


----------



## kylzer (Sep 2, 2009)

If you use GUI version then

Right click on start, and select Explore. to C:\Users\Username\AppData\Roaming, and locate the Folding@home-gpu folder. Right click on the folder, and select copy.
Now Paste the folder into the Roaming directory two times, and name them:
Folding@home-gpu-2 

Right click on the Folding @home-1 icon, and set it's properties to run as Administrator, and set the:
Target: "C:\Program Files (x86)\Folding@home\Folding@home-gpu\Folding@home.exe" -gpu 0
Start in: C:\Users\username\AppData\Roaming\Folding@home-gpu 

Right click on the Folding @home-2 icon, and set it's properties to run as Administrator, and set the:
Target: "C:\Program Files (x86)\Folding@home\Folding@home-gpu\Folding@home.exe" -gpu 1
Start in: C:\Users\username\AppData\Roaming\Folding@home-gpu-2

sometimes if you can problems try using theses lines "-gpu 0 -forcegpu nvidia_g80" "-gpu 1 -forcegpu nvidia_g80"

omg just noticed you're on about the console version lol.


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 2, 2009)

lol...

I've just downloaded the client at the top of this topic. So alls good there. Installed and it works fine on my first GPU. However, in my "C:\Users\MoonPig\AppData\Roaming\Folding@home-gpu" i don't have some of the stuff others do, and one of the missing files is the .exe... lol.

I'll leave it running for abit and see if it makes the files.


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 2, 2009)

Here's the process I follow:

Download this. It's the Vista GPU console (which I believe is the required one to work for Win7).

Create new folder where I want F@H to be, and then copy paste (extract) the files to said folder. Make a duplicate of the one folder and rename it. Create shortcuts to both on desktop. Add flags like -gpu 0 and -gpu 1 to respective shortcuts.

From there it should only be client setup (name, team, etc).


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 2, 2009)

This is my folder:







How come there's no .exe?


----------



## goldfries (Sep 2, 2009)

there's no EXE because you've set Windows to not display known extensions? 

anyway, try based on what I posted. it should work for you.


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 2, 2009)

How do i enable that?

And what's this post?


----------



## bogmali (Sep 2, 2009)

When you first extract the console client, it should have the following files in the folder you extracted it in:

amdcalcl.dll, amdcalrt.dll, cudart.dll and Folding@home-Win32-GPU.exe. After you run the exe for the first time, it will add a folder named "WORK" and a slew of other files.


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 2, 2009)

Im not using the console client anymore, im using the one that's linked in the OP (GPU2).


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 2, 2009)

GPU2 and the console client are one in the same in this case (Bogi's terminology). Console client refers to the CMD window that's always opened as opposed to the Systray version which allows you to minimize to the system tray. 

GPU2 is the beta client as opposed to the regular GPU client. Both (I believe) come in a systray and console client version.


What it looks like:

The screenshot of your folder is everything that is extracted from the original zip file, and all the files created after the initial running of the client. The only thing missing is the EXE that Bogi mentioned. I can't explain why it isn't there, but try extracting the EXE from the F@H client download again to this folder. Make sure you extract it to this location.

It looks more like a fluke than anything, I can't explain it. After the EXE is placed in the folder everything looks like it should run fine.


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 2, 2009)

I used the installer, not the extractor. It installed to there, then when i ran F@H it added some files.

I've been folding for two hours now and the .exe still isn't there.


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 2, 2009)

Wait, you're folding right now? But there is no EXE in the folder? I don't mean to alarm you but that's physically impossible.    Or at least I thought it was. 

Do me a favor and do a full search (the most thorough one you can set) for "Folding@home-Win32-GPU.exe". See if it brings up any locations. Its on there somewhere if its folding, just a question of where. Could you show me a screenie of the active processes too, please?

I do suggest getting the extractor version anyways (the one I linked) as you will probably have less issues getting 2 clients up and running. Being that this was installed instead of extracted, does it appear in the Add/Remove Programs List?


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 2, 2009)




----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 2, 2009)

Huh, well my office computer is XP, but I'm going to try and recreate your scenario. Tonight I'll be mucking about in Win7, I'll see what I can do then.


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 3, 2009)

Alright, thanks.

Feel bad for having an 8800GT sat here doing nothing


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 3, 2009)

Has anyone made any progress on this?

I could double my PPD


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 3, 2009)

My clients installed without issue last night, unless your rig made a horrible squealing sound too as a result of installing F@H. I assume mine was a different problem though as I wasn't folding at the time. 

I wasn't able to replicate it but I haven't given up yet.



*EDIT*       OK, here we go. I think I used the wrong file on my Windows 7 system. But having replicated it on XP here I realized that I have no clue why it isn't showing, but the shortcut is targeted there, so we'll assume this will work. Here's what we'll try before doing anything else. 

Copy that folder and paste it beside it. Go to the shortcut you use currently and copy that one. Point the second shortcut at the copied folder by changing the 'target' field. Go to properties of the original shortcut and under target type -gpu 0. Be sure there is a space between the orignal text and the added '-gpu 0'. Do the same for the other shortcut but have it say -gpu 1. 

Do you have a dummy plug and your desktop extended to your second (fake) monitor? Or do you simply have a second monitor connected to the second card? Either will work, but it is required for non XP (last I checked). Try running the second instance through the shortcuts and see if anything happens.


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 4, 2009)

Try as i may my second gpu just won't come online for this.  I can get one instance running and folding, and i can get a second instance running, but it doesnt fold... it just sits there at the initializing GUI comment.


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 4, 2009)

Do you have a dummy plug or a second monitor? You need 2 monitors to fold on your second card, or the dummy plug which tricks the computer into thinking there are 2 monitors in the setup. The instructions on how to make one can be found stickied in the top of the F@H subforum. 

If you have a second monitor or dummy plug, have you 
a) disabled SLI / Crossfire and or
b) extended your desktop to the second monitor / dummy plug


----------



## bogmali (Sep 4, 2009)

Just like El said, make sure you have a dummy plug installed, disable SLI, extend your display, different machine ID's (when you setup the client), and shortcuts with -gpu extensions.


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 4, 2009)

the .exe is defiantly in there... just it can't be seen.

Any ideas on how to make it show?


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 4, 2009)

Yea, I'd come to the same solution that its there and not showing, only I've never seen it 'not show' an exe. It could be that this version is 'installed as a service' compatible whereas the extractor version is not. Installing as a service is done in the post install client setup I believe, in the advanced options. 


I assume then the copy and paste + change shortcut solution detailed some posts up didn't work? If not, I'd recommend ditching this install for the extractor version as I know for certain it will work. The downside is that it will be a console window that doesn't minimize to the system tray, just to the task bar.


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 4, 2009)

Can you link me to this version?


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 4, 2009)

Sure thing, here is the linky. Just copy to a folder of your choosing and run the EXE. Make your own shortcut and add the -gpu 0/1 flags for the dual folding goodness.

Sorry I couldn't resolve the installer issue. It has me pretty baffled.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 4, 2009)

Moonpig something is weird on your "start in" dialog box I tried to analyze it and it doesn't make sense

Here's what mine looks like:


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 4, 2009)

Edit: I was looking at the wrong picture. I can't see where you're seeing the possible issue Bogi.


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 4, 2009)

Im on 94% on a WU. So i'll run this .exe in 14mins.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 4, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> I can't see where you're seeing the possible issue Bogi.



NVM....I looked at it again and it could possibly be that it is not showing the whole directory Hey as long as it works it's good


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 4, 2009)

Starting to piss me off now:







GPU-0 runs, but GPU-1 gives errors and 'conflicts'


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 4, 2009)

Does it say something like "We're sorry but at this present time your GPU is not supported....... Etc"?


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 4, 2009)

Console says:



> # Windows GPU Console Edition #################################################
> ###############################################################################
> 
> Folding@Home Client Version 6.23
> ...



These are my settings in the shortcuts:
Start in:


> "C:\Users\MoonPig\Documents\Folding @ Home\Folding@home-gpu\Folding@home-Win32-GPU.exe" -gpu 0



Target:


> "C:\Users\MoonPig\Documents\Folding @ Home\Folding@home-gpu"




Start in:


> "C:\Users\MoonPig\Documents\Folding @ Home\Folding@home-gpu-1\Folding@home-Win32-GPU.exe" -gpu 1



Target:


> "C:\Users\MoonPig\Documents\Folding @ Home\Folding@home-gpu-1"



Directories are:


> C:\Users\MoonPig\Documents\Folding @ Home\Folding@home-gpu


and


> C:\Users\MoonPig\Documents\Folding @ Home\Folding@home-gpu-1


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 4, 2009)

Ooo this ones easy, we're almost fixed. I think we got most of the problems worked out so far. Ready? Set? 

Ok, go to the shortcut for GPU1 and add the flag -configonly .

Now do the machine set up again, all settings you can leave as is, so just hit yes to change the advanced settings when it asks. Right around the end of it it will ask about Machine IDs. Set it to 1 or 3-16. It appears GPU0 is set to Machine ID 2 (the default) and only one console can have that machine ID. So on each computer you can have a maximum of 16 of these consoles running. Anyways after this edit the shortcut again to remove the configonly flag and you're done. You should be folding on 2 cards now.


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 4, 2009)

My god. I think it's working!

Gunna give it 10mins.

If it does, i owe you some virtual-love!

Wow... 2 x 8800GT Singleslot on 100% is loud. Good job i like noise


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm just glad that I had that last issue about 8 times before I found out for myself. That seared it into my brain. I'm going to be 80 and wake up screaming 'OH GOD THE MACHINE IDs'!!!


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 4, 2009)

lol. Nice.

This look right:






The Inno3D (One with had issues with) is yellow. What does that mean?


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 4, 2009)

This just means that it hasn't completed enough frames (1%) to get an accurate estimate. Fahmon is set (default) to calculate PPD on the last 3 frames completed. 3 frames have to have been completed in the current session, so if you start at 21% you won't get a PPD estimate until 24%. If you go to Tools and then options (or preferences, I can't remember) then one of the tabs in there will talk about basing the estimate off 3 frames. You can set this to just one, so each time it does 1% it will update your PPD. I recommend leaving it at 3 seeming some of the new work units don't have even progression. In other words 1% could take 2 minutes, or it could take 7. 

Another option I recommend you set while in here is how often the Fahmon window refreshes. I think its default 3 minutes, but I set mine to 1 so its almost always up to date.

Also, yep your card is looking to be cranking away without issue.


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 4, 2009)

Right, got it. Thanks alot man!

Currently i'm on 9,500 PPD 

I'm not going to run these overnight till later in the year. 

If i could find two 8800GT full cover Waterblocks for cheap, i'd add them to my loop. This PA120.3 is overkill for just my Q9550... lol


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey I got it!!  I wouldn't think the shortcut details were that important.

Now lets just see if this PSU can really handle Crunching on the CPu and Folding on two GPUs.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 4, 2009)

im getting the same problem i always have.

im running 295s and the primary gpu for each card works fine but the secondary gpu on each card will not run. it EUEs and stops immediatly. 

i've disabled SLI and installed everything to cue of your guide. 

wont work.


----------



## bogmali (Oct 4, 2009)

Fit-I've found out that folding with 295's you have to use the HDMI port as your primary display output and the second DVI as your secondary. Try that and see if it gets rid of the EUE's. And this is one of the reasons I sold mine


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 4, 2009)

how do you do that with 2 cards and no hdmi devices?


----------



## bogmali (Oct 4, 2009)

Fit, here is the source for my advice to you.....It's got a lot of disappointed GTX295 users that are folding with it

http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=8073


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 4, 2009)

sweet. 

after TONS of digging i figured it out.

heres a fix for anyone using a card with hdmi needing a dummy...

use a 1k ohm resistor from pin 18 to 19


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 15, 2009)

dammit...

just got a single pcb 295 and the 2nd core gets UNSTABLE_MACHINE as soon as it starts folding. cant even get 1%.

i've done every trick the 295s need and its not working.

im using 1 lcd and 1 dongle. there is no HDMI on this card so thats not an issue.

any ideas?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 16, 2009)

well 3 outta 6 running...


----------



## bogmali (Oct 16, 2009)

Fit-make sure the machine ID #'s are different from each other. You can do this by reconfiguring your clients.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 16, 2009)

i have 6 id's from 2 - 7.


----------



## bogmali (Oct 16, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i have 6 id's from 2 - 7.




What about gpu tags?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 16, 2009)

-gpu 0 through -gpu 5

i also amended -advmethods


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 4, 2009)

Just wanted to share this post that helped me fold on two GPUs without a dummy plug or the need to disable SLI. I couldn't find it myself, so maybe others will find it here:

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...-no-dummy-plug-second-monitor.html#post247114


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 4, 2009)

I like how there are 5 references to that article on HWC, and 4 of them are from us. 

Gentlemen, we've stolen the enemies intelligence.


----------



## roast (Jan 31, 2010)

nice!


----------



## DriedFrogPills (Apr 27, 2010)

i have a slight variation on two nvidia clients query.  just got a 9600GT for physx with my 5850 render card.  what i want to know is how do i go about getting F@H happening on the 9600.  Its already running on the 5850


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 28, 2010)

I've never done this, but it is my understanding that you install the drivers for Nvidia, install the F@H client for Nvidia, and make sure that both clients have -local.  Only run one client at a time until you are sure that you have both clients aimed at the correct GPU.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 28, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I've never done this, but it is my understanding that you install the drivers for Nvidia, install the F@H client for Nvidia, and make sure that both clients have -local.  Only run one client at a time until you are sure that you have both clients aimed at the correct GPU.



-local flag is really not needed. Download the GPU2 clients, make 2 folders (1 for each GPU). Make your shortcuts and distinguish/separate the clients with the -gpu 0 and -gou 1 flag. Also make sure you extend the secondary monitor or both whichever your control panel lets you.


----------



## SparkyJJO (May 23, 2010)

DriedFrogPills said:


> i have a slight variation on two nvidia clients query.  just got a 9600GT for physx with my 5850 render card.  what i want to know is how do i go about getting F@H happening on the 9600.  Its already running on the 5850



I don't know how well it works to run F@H on two different GPUs like that. I know the clients for whatever reason give trouble when using two different models of the same brand of card. I can only imagine the grief that would happen with trying on nVidia and ATI in the same machine


----------

